# Sticky  Citrus...lemons, limes, etc... dangerous



## Yoshismom

Another good article on why we cannot just give our dogs anything we eat. I will sticky this by itself for awhile and then move it to the other dangerous people food thread.

Can Dogs Eat Any Type of Citrus? | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Thanks for posting! I never knew that about citrus fruits. We don't keep much fruit around besides bananas and apples, but I cook with lemons and limes sometimes, and it's good to know not to let Gabe get to them and leave them anywhere the dogs can find them.


----------



## intent2smile

Thank you for posting! There is so many people that never consider how human food affects a dog. 
We have a neighbor that feeds his dog anything he is eating. She never gets dog food only food that he is making for himself. He even gives her McDonalds if that is what he is eating. I have tried telling him some foods are bad for dogs but he says she has never had a problem. I hope she does not get a hold of something like citrus that could really hurt her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom

Most people do not realize how many things we eat can actually be harmful or even deadly to our dogs. Most think chocolate being bad for a dog is a myth because their dog doesnt die after ingesting it, they do not realize that it can break down organs over time and it isnt and instant thing so they just continue to fee it or leave it out where they can get to it. There is a pinned post here as well that gives a list of dangerous foods. I know that chocolate, onions, some fruit seeds, raisins, prunes and sugar free gum and other sugar free products are on the list.


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ohh thanks for that. I admit trying Honey with a little bit of Orange some time ago as i wasnt aware it was so bad, but she spat it out on the floor! Phew! x


----------



## MMS

"The poisonous components are the psoralen compounds and the aromatic oils."

Their is nothing about citrus fruits that is actually anymore dangerous to dogs than to humans. Aromatic oils are only found in the skin of citrus fruits, which shouldn't be eaten anyway. Psoralen compounds are found in the seeds, which shouldn't be eaten anyway. Psoralen is also found in celery, carrots, figs, turnips, parsnips, parsley, fennel seeds, and various other plants. 

Citric acid is in your dogs' kibble - it's used as a preservative. Guess what, your body makes citric acid, too! Excess CA just gets peed out. It can break down tooth enamel if consumed in large quantities, however (think drinking lots of sugary drinks eg sodas/juices, which we don't give our dogs anyway).

I call shenanigans on this article. I'm not saying shove citrus fruits down your dogs' throats 6 times a day, but the meat of the fruits are not overtly harmful. Don't feed peels or seeds, and you'll be okay.


----------



## Alula

MMS, I had read elsewhere that Clementines oranges etc were Ok for animals, but that most dogs didn't like them. Basil has had the odd little bit of clementine in the past, but I will certainly look into it more before giving him any more, it was only the odd taste as a treat but from previous reading I feel inclined to agree with you. 

I was wondering who gives their dogs Lemons and Limes though?! hehe


----------



## MMS

Alula said:


> I was wondering who gives their dogs Lemons and Limes though?! hehe


Haha, I would! I love lemons, and have offered them to the dogs (and cats, mostly just to see them shrink back in horror at the idea of eating anything other than meat! lol) Stella will almost always take a lick and then lose interest... but she has to take that first lick just to be sure :coolwink: She really likes oranges, though. We haven't tried limes yet -- I really only get them when I get a case of Corona  hehe


----------



## Alula

Hehe, Like the whole offering a slice of lemon to a baby thing just to see their face - I know it's a little mean but the youtube videos of that crack me up.

Basil is such a dustbin - I bet he'd eat a lemon if I gave him the chance. The only thing he has ever turned his nose up at are his glucoasamine pills, and they are massive. He happily eats them crushed up with a little Apple Cider Vinegar mixed in though - surely that makes it taste worse?! 

If you haven't had limes in a while sounds like it is Corona time to me! Corona is one of the few beers I like - It reminds me of summer, being at music festivals


----------



## Groovadelickun

Thanks for posting! 

If I was a vet or a breeder I would make sure I went over something like this and provided a sheet with all the dangerous foods to all new dog owners that came in. 

I can't count how many Youtube videos I've seen of a dog playing with a lemon...:sad5:


----------



## AnnHelen

Thank you. I give my Baby fruit..but not citrus..he likes strawberries, blueberries and apples


----------



## woodard2009

Don't know how I missed this sticky, but I give Midgie little bits of orange and sometimes grapefruit. I've never seen any adverse reactions. I only give the pulp. She also likes bananas.


----------



## Memín's Foster Mom

I give my guy a citrus flavoured vitamin C tablet,.. is that ok?? I had no idea citrus was dangerous!


----------



## Natsumi2014

Natural lemon is ok to use as a natural insect repellant to dog I just squeeze it and rub itbon my chi with a cottonball to deodorize a natural flea and tick remedy better than other chem you buy in stores it has been used for so many centuries lemons as a natural insect repellant on dogs and humans Im into herbs I had 4 chis that passed away at the age of 20yrs of age using herbal methods and modern meds


----------



## enginesrus

https://www.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/can-dogs-eat-oranges

Isn't an orange citrus?


----------

